# Apple, un scandale!



## rafa74460 (24 Octobre 2012)

Ce qu'il s'est passé hier soir est un scandale dans l'histoire d'Apple!
Sans trop y faire allusion, Apple a lancé l'iPad 4, un iPad qui a le même skin que le 2 ou le 3 (merci l'innovation ). En fait cet iPad 4ème génération est un iPad3 (nouvel iPad) amélioré, il a un meilleure processeur (A6X) et le nouveau connecteur lighting......Génial!!!!!
Du coup plutot que de dire qu'il avait mis à jour l'iPad 3 il ont carrément eu le culot de dire que c'était un iPad 4, et en plus l'iPad 3 a été retiré du site comme si il était obsolète, en même temps laisser sur leur site un iPad qui s'appelle "le nouvel iPad" (un nom complètement débile en passant) alors qu'il y a un autre iPad ça aurait été bizarre. Donc Apple a trouvé judicieux de sortir son iPad4 8 mois à peine après l'ancien 
Le nouveau nom étant "iPad avec écran rétina" mais attendez ??!!! L'iPad 3 est un iPad non? Il a un écran rétina non? :love: Merci Apple, vous êtes les meilleurs!!!!

Alors autant pour les Mac's ils sont toujours loin devant les concurrents (d'ailleurs le nouvel iMac est bluffant ) mais pour tout ce qui est iOS ça devient n'importe quoi!! Autant l'iPad mini il est fait pour que les enfants consomme Apple (ils ont pas l'argent pour un iPad normal du coup l'iPad mini étant moins cher ils auront la possibilité d'en avoir un, d'autant plus que Noël est dans 2 mois) donc bravo Apple pour le gros coup marketing même si il est trop cher pour ce que c'est  et je voit toujours pas l'intérêt d'un tablette 7" ( faut choisir un moment dans la vie entre une vraie tablette qu'il change tout les 6 mois bientôt et  un baladeur, un truc entre les deux à part pour emmerder la concurrence et habitué les plus jeunes à consommer du Apple ça sert à rien!). L'iPhone 5 ça fait deux ans qu'ils nous emmerde avec le 4 (oui le 4s apporte vraiment que dalle par rapport au 4, un meilleur appareil photo? Siri? c'est bien pour un an de recherche vous voulez une médaille ) et il sorte le 5 qui est pas trop mal il faut l'avouer mais bon on attendais tous the méga innovation quoi! pas un truc légèrement mieux qui s'aligne sur la concurrence.
Enfin bref, pour tout ce qui est Mac, Apple n'a (pour moi) quasiment pas de concurrence, il font mal à tout le monde, fidélise de plus en plus, prennent leur temps pour faire de MAJ donc à la fin ça donne des très bon produits (un poil cher serte) c'est eux qui dirige le marché maintenant. Mais sur tout ce qui est iOS où il ont une concurrence rude ça en devient grotesque.

Pour ceux qui ont eu le courage de me lire jusqu'a la fin je vous en remercie  Vous aussi faites votre coup de gueule, si personne ne dit rien ça continuera.

Un Fan d'Apple en colère.


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2012)

:sleep:


----------



## Sly54 (24 Octobre 2012)

rafa74460 a dit:


> si personne ne dit rien ça continuera.


Mais non : Apple est là pour faire du fric. Il suffit donc de ne pas acheter le produit en question 





subsole a dit:


> :sleep:


+1


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais non : Apple est là pour faire du fric. Il suffit donc de ne pas acheter le produit en question
> 
> +1



Z z z z z z z

:mouais: Qui ne dérange pendant cette savoureuse lecture ..... ?
J'y retourne.:sleep:


----------



## rafa74460 (24 Octobre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Mais non : Apple est là pour faire du fric. Il suffit donc de ne pas acheter le produit en question


 Certes mais il y aura toujours des cons pour acheter le produit en question  Pour une fois ce sera pas moi    :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2012)

rafa74460 a dit:


> Sly54 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Certes mais il y aura toujours des cons pour acheter le produit en question  Pour une fois ce sera pas moi    :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:
> ...


----------



## rafa74460 (24 Octobre 2012)

Oui subsole tu es gentil  On va faire un tour dans les bois tout les deux? On ramassera des fraises et des champis (belle journée en perspective!!).


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2012)

CQFD.


----------



## rafa74460 (24 Octobre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> CQFD.



Ah bah ça j'ai jamais dit que j'avais besoin d'aide pour montrer que j'étais con  Je l'admet moi c'est tout ^^


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2012)

Franchement oui, sortir un iPad mini avant les fêtes est un coup marketing. Mais bon, ça s'appelle aussi du commerce et du bon sens dans la gestion d'une entreprise.

Autant j'étais réticent envers un format plus petit avant, autant les arguments d'Apple m'ont convaincu. J'attends de voir en vrai, mais c'est un produit assez bien fichu apparemment. 

Quant à l'évolution de l'iPhone, ben oui, c'est comme ça. Mais si ça se vend, autant garder un truc qui marche non ?

Je trouve que l'on en demande trop, trop vite. On n'est pas obligé d'acheter toutes les générations d'appareils. Je suis encore sous iPad 1. Le 4 me fait envie alors que le 2 et le 3 me tentaient, mais sans plus. Là, je sens une vraie évolution qui justifierait le changement d'appareil.

De la a pousser un coup de gueule, je trouve ça excessif.


----------



## rafa74460 (24 Octobre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Je trouve que l'on en demande trop, trop vite. On n'est pas obligé d'acheter toutes les générations d'appareils. Je suis encore sous iPad 1. Le 4 me fait envie alors que le 2 et le 3 me tentaient, mais sans plus. Là, je sens une vraie évolution qui justifierait le changement d'appareil.



Justement c'est ce que je dit pour les Mac, les génération restent plus longtemps et à chaque produit on distingue une nette innovation on voit qu'ils y travaillent, ça c'est Apple. Mais le truc c'est que plus ils sortent un produit à l'arrache à peine plus évoluer que l'ancien, plus ça se vend. 
Ce qui me gonfle surtout c'est que l'iPad 3 est sortit il y a à peine plus de 6 mois donc bon...c'est limite quand même.


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2012)

Ben oui, mais quand tu vois la concurrence qui sort 2, 3 voir 4 générations de produits dans une année, je comprends qu'Apple soit un peu obligé de suivre dans une certaine mesure.


----------



## Maxoubx (24 Octobre 2012)

et pourquoi on dit rien ailleurs ?
samsung au bout d'un ans a sortie un galaxy tab 10.1 2!!!! elle a juste la maj en ice cream et un port SD en plus...

Donc peut etre que apple a changé vite d'ipad, mais comment justifié le fait que le petit ipad est le nouveau port et le gros non ... les acheteurs seraient tous aller vers le mini ! pour le futur, alors que toi si tu as un 3 rien ne t'oblige a changer ! tu peux très bien ne pas avoir le dernier modèle !!
ils ont changé le processeur aussi car ils l'avaient sous la main je pense ! et justifier un peu plus le changement aussi d'ipad en plus du connecteur

regarde ta voiture ? je suis sur que un nouveau modèle est sortie ou un restylage depuis ton achat! tu as changé de voiture depuis non? alors là c'est pareil c'est un restylage au gout du jour ! pour les nouveaux acheteurs pas les anciens !
et peut etre un moyen de décallé aussi la sortie du "5" pour la fin d'année 2013 comme là !


----------



## Tosay (24 Octobre 2012)

Pour moi, la sortie de l'iPad 4 s'est uniquement basé sur le lightning ! 

Apple mise beaucoup sur ce nouveau connecteur et les utilisateurs aiment voyager avec un seul chargeur avec eux  (chose impossible avec un iPhone 5 et un iPad 3)

Pour l'iPad mini, je suis agréablement surpris ! L'iPad (1,2,3,4) est un appareil nomade mais il faut avouer qu'il prend beaucoup de place dans une sacoche ! 
L'iPad mini est parfait pour les utilisateurs souhaitant voyager léger et/ou ceux qui ne veulent pas claquer 650 pour un appareil pas forcément indispensable à la vie quotidienne

Bref, j'ai étais surpris par cette Keynote mais pas de là a pousser un coup de gueule 

Mais je peux comprendre les utilisateurs d'iPad 3 mécontent mais bon... le proc ne change pas beaucoup et on peut dire que seule la prise dock est une *r*évolution. Donc pour moi, l'iPad 4 n'est rien d'autres qu'un iPad 3 avec un dock différent

Et pour l'iPhone 5, comme le dit Gwen , 





> Mais si ça se vend, autant garder un truc qui marche non ?


Le design de l'iphone 4-4S était encore d'actualité alors pourquoi le changer ? Pourquoi vouloir absolument une évolution majeure à la sortie d'un nouvel iphone ? Ils gardent le même design en l'affinant, l'allongeant en 4",...... C'est largement suffisant pour avoir le titre de "iphone 5" et non de "iPhone 4SNXFRESFR"


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2012)

rafa74460 a dit:


> Justement c'est ce que je dit pour les Mac, les génération restent plus longtemps et à chaque produit on distingue une nette innovation on voit qu'ils y travaillent, ça c'est Apple. ....


 

Purée! le prochain Mac Pro ce sera une vraie tuerie alors!


----------



## falcom1998 (24 Octobre 2012)

Voici ce que je viens de lire sur gizmodo, selon une rumeur Apple va changer l'iPad 3 pour l'iPad 4 aux personnes qui l'ont acheté il y a moins de 30 jours et les autres ???si après ça vous dites qu'apple ne s'en fout de la g... du monde 

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2012/10/24/echange-ipad.html


----------



## rafa74460 (24 Octobre 2012)

falcom1998 a dit:


> Voici ce que je viens de lire sur gizmodo, selon une rumeur Apple va changer l'iPad 3 pour l'iPad 4 aux personnes qui l'ont acheté il y a moins de 30 jours et les autres ???si après ça vous dites qu'apple ne s'en fout de la g... du monde
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.fr/2012/10/24/echange-ipad.html



Oui j'ai vu ça aussi mais bon apparemment c'est dans certain Apple Store seulement, c'est San Francisco qui a lancé le concept. Mais bon, libre à chacun de faire ce qu'il veut  j'étais énerver ce matin je me suis dit tient on va allez gueuler sur macg pour partager avec d'autres gens ^^


----------



## drs (24 Octobre 2012)

Effectivement, Apple est une entreprise à but lucratif, comme toutes les entreprises d'ailleurs...
Effectivement, si le matériel qu'on possède nous convient, pourquoi en changer? Je suis d'accord là-dessus.

Mais...

A la sortie du "nouvel iPad", personne ne me fera croire que l'ipad4 n'était pas déjà conçu... et l'iphone5 aussi était déjà presque en production, avec le fameux connecteur...
Alors on sort un "nouvel iPad", joli, avec des nouveautés...en attendant l'iPad avec le nouveau connecteur (l'A6x est juste l'argument pour faire passer la pilule). Un peu foutage de gueule quand même...

Qu'on ne se méprenne pas, j'aime beaucoup les produits Apple, mais je suis freiné dans mon évolution matérielle par la tournure que prennent les évènements (bon, ok, aussi à cause de mon budget!! ). Par exemple, l'impossibilité de changer/ajouter de la ram sur un iMac à plus de 1300 (et il y a encore plein d'exemples dans ce gout là)!!!

Quant à l'ipad mini...je ne sais pas quoi en penser. Je trouve effectivement que c'est un bon produit, mais beaucoup trop cher...
Je ne sais pas si la sauce va prendre...


----------



## ludmer67 (24 Octobre 2012)

1. S'il y a une chose que je trouve bizarre, c'est que l'on se plaigne des rumeurs ou que l'on veuille avoir ce que la rumeur nous propose avant même la présentation. Tout le monde est fébrile à l'idée d'un keynote, qui n'a été, jusqu'à hier, qu'une manière de confirmer ou infirmer la rumeur. Et hier soir, nous avons l'inverse. L'iMac n'était connu de personne, tout comme l'iPad 4. Plutôt que des rumeurs, des photos de pièces sorties des usines chinoises, on a eu le produit directement. Et oui, malgré ce que disent les gens qui pleurent Jobs, Apple innove. Il prend aussi un paquet d'oseille, mais innove (sauf sur la pub pour le MBP Retina 13"...  )

2. L'iPad 3 (abus de langage) n'en reste pas moins efficace. Si la batterie prend du temps à charger, il y a le nouveau chargeur 12W. Apple ne doit des comptes qu'à son board, et encore. S'il veut sortir un iPad, il n'en rend pas pour autant l'utilisation des autres impossible. 

3. Que savons-nous de l'iPad 4 ? Rien ! Nous n'avons eu droit qu'à une présentation rapide, aucun retour de la part des journalistes, pas un seul benchmark. Il faut voir si le bond est suffisamment grand pour justifier une telle volée de bois vert. D'ailleurs, le design n'a pas évolué, il n'est ni plus léger, ni plus fin. J'imagine déjà le keynote de l'iPad 5, avec une animation montrant à quel point ce nouveau modèle est fin, avec un fondu montrant la perte de poids, rapprochant la coque du connecteur Lightning.

4. Nous sommes dans un pays plus ou moins libre, un entreprise américaine propose le dernier modèle de sa tablette. Si vous avez acheté un iPad 3 il y a deux semaines, vous avez la possibilité de l'échanger avec un iPad 4 si vous voulez être à la pointe, sinon, il marche toujours. Sur les commentaires hier soir, j'avais imaginé le message que les propriétaires d'iPad 3 redoutent : 


> Madame, Monsieur,
> Apple a l'immense plaisir de vous annoncer l'ouverture des pré-commandes pour son incroyable iPad quatrième génération le vendredi 26 octobre 2012.
> Par conséquent, dans un souci de satisfaction et d'amélioration de l'expérience utilisateur, votre iPad actuel ne sera plus fonctionnel à partir du 2 novembre, s'il s'agit d'un modèle Wi-Fi, ou du 17 novembre, s'il s'agit d'un modèle Wi-Fi + Cellular.
> Au-delà de ces délais, votre présent iPad cessera d'être pris en charge par Apple, une campagne de dénigrement sera organisée contre vous, la synchronisation et le rechargement de la batterie seront impossibles.
> ...



5. Je pense qu'il y a d'autres sujets pour lesquels crier au scandale. Chacun son combat.


----------



## laurange (25 Octobre 2012)

rafa74460 a dit:


> Oui subsole tu es gentil  On va faire un tour dans les bois tout les deux? On ramassera des fraises et des champis (belle journée en perspective!!).



IT'S A TRAP !!!

Bah vous n'êtes pas contents et puis ?


----------



## Larme (25 Octobre 2012)

rafa74460 a dit:


> Justement c'est ce que je dit pour les Mac, les génération restent plus longtemps et à chaque produit on distingue une nette innovation on voit qu'ils y travaillent, ça c'est Apple.


Ah bon ? Première nouvelle !


----------



## rafa74460 (25 Octobre 2012)

laurange a dit:


> IT'S A TRAP !!!


----------



## ergu (25 Octobre 2012)

rafa74460 a dit:


> un truc entre les deux à part pour emmerder la concurrence et habitué les plus jeunes à consommer du Apple ça sert à rien!



Ca ne TE sert à rien, sans doute - mais es-tu si universel que tu sembles le penser?


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2012)

C'est les mêmes qui pensaient que le iPhone ne servait à rien si on avait déjà un BlackBerry. Détenir la science universelle est le propre de certaines personnes, c'est bien dommage.


----------



## Gauthier5 (25 Octobre 2012)

Il est vrai qu apple est la pour faire de l'argent en revanche on ne peut pas leurs repprocher , quelle entreprise et d autant plus multi national n'est pas la pour faire de l argent , d'autant plus ils ont une technologie tres avancé par concequent il est normal qu il sorte une nouvelle version de leurs produit chaque annee ! MAIS la chose qu on peut repprocher c'est de sortir des nouveau produit sans en faire profiter leur technologie comme l'ipad mini sans l'ecran retina ! Et de sortir leurs produit avant un an comme le nouvelle ipa qui sort apres 8 mois de l'ipad 3 !!!! La deniere fois qu'il avait fait ca c etait lors de la sortir de l'iphone 3g 6 mois apres l'iphone 2g mais la ! Apple avait faire une remise sur le 3g pour xe qui avait acheter l'iphone 2g avant l'annonce du 3g ce qui etait juste et commercial , commercial comme ils le sont souvent ! Mais la pour l'ipad 4 c'est vraiment un squandal pour les fans ui peuvent etre de tres bon client et qui font leur recette !


----------



## ergu (25 Octobre 2012)

Gauthier5 a dit:


> Mais la pour l'ipad 4 c'est vraiment un squandal pour les fans ui peuvent etre de tres bon client et qui font leur recette !



Un scandal pour les frimeurs dont le seul but est d'avoir toujours LE dernier machin à la mode et tant pis s'ils n'en exploitent pas 10% des capacités, c'est juste pour se la péter grave.

Apple peut intensifier son rythme de sortie, ces mêmes fans hardcore se précipitent à chaque fois pour banquer.
Si le rythme devient trop intense pour leur portefeuille, ben tant pis  pour eux - un peu tard pour regretter d'avoir envoyé le courant, doctor Frankenstein.

Pour tous les autres, la sortie du 4 ne fait pas brusquement tomber en panne leur iPad, iPad2 ou Nouvel iPad.
Ils peuvent toujours s'en servir et en être content.


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2012)

Gauthier5 a dit:


> Mais la pour l'ipad 4 c'est vraiment un squandal pour les fans



Mais en quoi est-ce un scandale ? Que Apple sorte un nouvel appareil deux mois après le précédent ou 2 ans après, ça ne change rien. TOUS les constructeurs font ça, les modèles évoluent et la technique avance, il faut suivre. Ce n'est pas linéaire et ce qui arrivait tous les ans avant peut très bien changer pour une date à 6 mois ou 18 mois sans avoir à se justifier.

Moi, je suis content que le iPad évolue. 

Si Apple était resté avec le 3, beaucoup de monde aurait crié à l'immobilisme. Il faut savoir.

Quant au non retina du mini, il ne faut pas déconner. C'est un écran plus petit avec la MÊME résolution que le modèle d'origine. Ça offre une compatibilité ascendante et pérenne. Les pixels sont donc bien plus petits et rapprochés. Ce n'est pas du rétina mais presque.


----------



## Gauthier5 (25 Octobre 2012)

e problème n'est pas la , c'est que lorsque tu achetés un produit il perd de la valeur lorsque un nouveau sors et apres un an tu t'en fou car tu as eu le temps de l'exploiter mais lorsqu'il c'est avant, tu n'as pas tellement eu le temps de le rentabiliser je trouve , mais c'est pas le probeme moi jouis d'accord pour sortir des que la technologie avance, la c'était juste un problème au niveau de la prise du chargeur , ils ont enlevé l'ipad 3 (retira) pour le remplacer par un ipad 3 retira avec le nouveau chargeur et ils disent que c'est un nouveau alors que pas vraiment :/ et en ce qui concerne l'écran retira ils était sur l'ipad 3 et sur l'iphone depuis plus de 2 ans, et ça ce n'est pas aller vers le progrès car l'ipad mini est bien mais en soit ce n'est que l'augmentation de l'iphone 5 sans écran retira et  c'était tt a fait faisable pour apple mais ils préfèrent faire comme ça pour se permettre d'annoncer une évolution a la prochaine sorti pour ce vendre ce qui en soit est purement marqueting et que je ne reproche pas car tt le monde ferait pareil c'est une entreprise elle charge a gagner de l'argent en revanche on peut pas dire que ça sort grâce a l'avancée technologique


----------



## ergu (25 Octobre 2012)

Gauthier5 a dit:


> e problème n'est pas la , c'est que lorsque tu achetés un produit il perd de la valeur lorsque un nouveau sors



Et alors ?
Ce n'est pas un placement financier, c'est un objet que, normalement, tu achètes pour en FAIRE quelque chose.
Tu le rentabilises en t'en servant, quel que soit son âge ou les modèles sortis après.


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2012)

Gauthier5 a dit:


> e problème n'est pas la , c'est que lorsque tu achetés un produit il perd de la valeur lorsque un nouveau sors et apres un an tu t'en fou car tu as eu le temps de l'exploiter mais lorsqu'il c'est avant, tu n'as pas tellement eu le temps de le rentabiliser je trouve , mais c'est pas le probeme moi jouis d'accord pour sortir des que la technologie avance, la c'était juste un problème au niveau de la prise du chargeur , ils ont enlevé l'ipad 3 (retira) pour le remplacer par un ipad 3 retira avec le nouveau chargeur et ils disent que c'est un nouveau alors que pas vraiment :/ et en ce qui concerne l'écran retira ils était sur l'ipad 3 et sur l'iphone depuis plus de 2 ans, et ça ce n'est pas aller vers le progrès car l'ipad mini est bien mais en soit ce n'est que l'augmentation de l'iphone 5 sans écran retira et  c'était tt a fait faisable pour apple mais ils préfèrent faire comme ça pour se permettre d'annoncer une évolution a la prochaine sorti pour ce vendre ce qui en soit est purement marqueting et que je ne reproche pas car tt le monde ferait pareil c'est une entreprise elle charge a gagner de l'argent en revanche on peut pas dire que ça sort grâce a l'avancée technologique



Il parait que la prochaine avancée technologique devrait consister à doter les claviers de touches de ponctuation Je pense que ce n'est qu'une rumeur infondée d'autant que je ne vois pas à quoi ça pourrait bien servir


----------



## MiTh (25 Octobre 2012)

> Ce qu'il s'est passé hier soir est un scandale dans l'histoire d'Apple!
> Sans trop y faire allusion, Apple a lancé l'iPad 4, un iPad qui a le même skin que le 2 ou le 3 (merci l'innovation ).


 Un scandale ? Tu abuses pas un peu là ? Et parler d'innovation seulement pour le design c'est très pauvre comme argument !



> En fait cet iPad 4ème génération est un iPad3 (nouvel iPad) amélioré,  il a un meilleure processeur (A6X) et le nouveau connecteur  lighting......Génial!!!!


 Tu es le stéréotype même du consommateur stupide qui veut absolument le dernier modèle dans le simple et unique but de "se montrer"
Sans déconner ça te changera quoi dans ta petite vie de monsieur tout le monde que d'avoir à processeur A6X plutôt qu'un A5 ? Tu lui ouvres les entrailles chaque jours que fait le bon dieu en te disant "Wahhh j'ai un processeur A5 TOP la CLASSE" 

 Et je te parle pas du connecteur lighting, sérieux ça change quoi ? T'es jaloux parce que t'as pas la classe avec ton ancien connecteur has been ?

 Pour résumer, entre les deux Ipads il n'y a quasiment pas de différence mise à part un connecteur différent (Whaouuuuu) et peut être 0,00000001 seconde de rapidité gagné pour l'ipad 4 sur safari !



> Du coup plutot que de dire qu'il avait mis à jour l'iPad 3 il ont  carrément eu le culot de dire que c'était un iPad 4, et en plus l'iPad 3  a été retiré du site comme si il était obsolète, en même temps laisser  sur leur site un iPad qui s'appelle "le nouvel iPad" (un nom  complètement débile en passant) alors qu'il y a un autre iPad ça aurait  été bizarre. Donc Apple a trouvé judicieux de sortir son iPad4 8 mois à  peine après l'ancien


 D'un point de vue marketing tu ne peux pas dire que l'on fait une mise à jour d'un produit en le nommant pareil. Donc peu importe le changement apporté, aussi minime qu'ils puissent être, le nom doit changer !

 *Définition obsolète : dépassé, désuet, périmé *
S'il te plait, avant d'employer des mots trouvés sur internet, ouvre un dictionnaire ! En quoi un Ipad 3 est dépassé, désuet voir périmé ? En quoi un Ipad 2 est dépassé, désuet voir périmé (Pareil pour l'Ipad 1, bien que beaucoup moins puissant, il marche bien aussi)
Donc s'il te plait avant de répéter bêtement les conneries que tu lis partout sur internet depuis la sortie, prend connaissance de leur définition !



> Le nouveau nom étant "iPad avec écran rétina" mais attendez ??!!! L'iPad 3 est un iPad non? Il a un écran rétina non? :love: Merci Apple, vous êtes les meilleurs!!!!


 L'ipad 3 s'appelle "Le nouvel Ipad". Politique d'Apple pour éviter la numérotation des produits (Ipad 1, Ipad 2, Ipad 3, Ipad 4 etc...)
Il fallait trouver un nom pour marquer lévénement. Nom pour succéder au "Nouvel Ipad" 



> Alors autant pour les Mac's ils sont toujours loin devant les concurrents (d'ailleurs le nouvel iMac est bluffant )  mais pour tout ce qui est iOS ça devient n'importe quoi!! Autant l'iPad  mini il est fait pour que les enfants consomme Apple (ils ont pas  l'argent pour un iPad normal du coup l'iPad mini étant moins cher ils  auront la possibilité d'en avoir un, d'autant plus que Noël est dans 2  mois) donc bravo Apple pour le gros coup marketing même si il est trop  cher pour ce que c'est   et je voit toujours pas l'intérêt d'un tablette 7"


 Apple fait comme toutes les autres entreprises désirant faire du bénéfice, mais seulement, vu que c'est Apple, on tape dessus sans rien connaître, pour le plaisir ! Juste pour information toutes les promotions au abord des fêtes ça va pas avec les guirlandes et autres décorations de noël  Et puis s'il avait attendu février tu nous aurais dit "Avant pacques, comme par hasard"

Si toi tu ne vois pas l'intérêt d'une tablette 7,9" (Et oui pas 7) peut être que d'autres personnes le voient. Faut pas se prendre pour le centre du monde. Tes envies et attentes ne sont pas forcément les mêmes que les autres 




> ( faut choisir un  moment dans la vie entre une vraie tablette qu'il change tout les 6 mois  bientôt et  un baladeur, un truc entre les deux à part pour emmerder la  concurrence et habitué les plus jeunes à consommer du Apple ça sert à  rien!). L'iPhone 5 ça fait deux ans qu'ils nous emmerde avec le 4 (oui  le 4s apporte vraiment que dalle par rapport au 4, un meilleur appareil  photo? Siri? c'est bien pour un an de recherche vous voulez une médaille  )  et il sorte le 5 qui est pas trop mal il faut l'avouer mais bon on  attendais tous the méga innovation quoi! pas un truc légèrement mieux  qui s'aligne sur la concurrence.


 Et dis nous où Apple pourrait innover (je parle de quelque chose d'utile hein, parce les écrans 3D, réinventer le stylet pour des écrans tactiles capacitifs, autrement dit des idées à la cons). Et oui monsieur on a atteint un point au niveau technologique ou il est de plus en plus difficile d'innover et les méthodes que nous avons en ce moment ne nous permettent pas d'aller vraiment plus loin.

Je parle pas des innovations (encore inutile) du style APN de 24méga pixels pour donner des photos d'aussi bonne qualité qu'un 8méga pixels. Faut que l'innovation soit une réelle avancée (Ce qu'a fait Apple en 2007, mais ça on a tous oublié :love

Donc si tu as des idées, vas y on t'écoutes !



> Un Fan d'Apple en colère.


Juste un mouton souhaitant avoir le dernier modèle, JUSTE pour se MONTRER. Tu l'as dit toi même ("oui  le 4s apporte vraiment que dalle par rapport au 4") C'EST EXACTEMENT PAREIL AVEC L'IPAD ÉCRAN RETINA !!!!!!!!!!!

C'est pitoyable des plaintes de ce style ! C'est sur que c'est un sacré coup marketing de leur part, sortir une MAJ et arriver à faire penser au gens "Mon Ipad 3 est obsolète me faut le 4, les enfoirés", c'est juste MAGNIFIQUE !!!!!

Ceux sont des génies, vraiment !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2012)

mouais Apple fait du fric , personne n'est obligé d'acheter .je m'en remet au refurb en prenant en compte comme critère que mon utilisation personnelle du ibidule ou du Mac .Apres chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec sa thune .
Quand les produits Apple ne me conviendrons plus , j'irai voir ailleurs  sans états d'âme .


----------



## rafa74460 (26 Octobre 2012)

Personne ? a dit:


>  Un scandale ? Tu abuses pas un peu là ? Et parler d'innovation seulement pour le design c'est très pauvre comme argument !
> 
>  Tu es le stéréotype même du consommateur stupide qui veut absolument le dernier modèle dans le simple et unique but de "se montrer"
> Sans déconner ça te changera quoi dans ta petite vie de monsieur tout le monde que d'avoir à processeur A6X plutôt qu'un A5 ? Tu lui ouvres les entrailles chaque jours que fait le bon dieu en te disant "Wahhh j'ai un processeur A5 TOP la CLASSE"
> ...



Alors premierement merci de porter tant d'interet à mon commentaire vu que tu la décortiquer comme un philosophe qui cherche à lire entre les ligne et interprète sans réellement comprendre ce que dit l'auteur à l'origine. Premierement je suis étonné du jugement que tu porte à mon égard! Abruti? Bete? Etant directeur d'une entreprise (certes petite) je le cotoie tout les jours le marketing, pas besoin d'aller chercher des termes sur internet, les leçons d'une personne qui ne me connait pas ça me fera toujours autant rire. Je ne porte de jugement à l'égard de personne moi je n'émet qu'un simple avis, si il ne te convient pas je t'invite à aller poser des commentaires ailleurs  

De plus tu apprendra que je suis sous Mac depuis maintenant 16 ans et je change de matériel assez rarement, hormis l'iPhone 5 et l'iPad 3 que l'on m'a offert je ne disposait pas d'appareil tournant sur iOS donc "avoir le dernier produit qui sort" personnellement j'en est rien à foutre... Je suis simplement étonné de voir comment évolue cette entreprise qui à la base misait tout sur une politique très élitiste, il ne cherchait pas à conquérir des parts de marché comme ça, sans chercher une quelconque innovation mais une simple évolution.

Donc la prochaine fois qu'il te prend l'envie d'écrire, écrit un livre tu servira plus à quelque chose.

Bonne journée


----------



## MacInMyTouch (26 Octobre 2012)

rafa74460 a dit:


> Abruti? Bete? Etant directeur d'une entreprise (certes petite) je le cotoie tout les jours le marketing, pas besoin d'aller chercher des termes sur internet, les leçons d'une personne qui ne me connait pas ça me fera toujours autant rire. Je ne porte de jugement à l'égard de personne moi je n'émet qu'un simple avis, si il ne te convient pas je t'invite à aller poser des commentaires ailleurs
> 
> De plus tu apprendra que je suis sous Mac depuis maintenant 16 ans et je change de matériel assez rarement, hormis l'iPhone 5 et l'iPad 3 que l'on m'a offert je ne disposait pas d'appareil tournant sur iOS donc "avoir le dernier produit qui sort" personnellement j'en est rien à foutre... Je suis simplement étonné de voir comment évolue cette entreprise qui à la base misait tout sur une politique très élitiste, il ne cherchait pas à conquérir des parts de marché comme ça, sans chercher une quelconque innovation mais une simple évolution.
> 
> ...



Non mais ça c'est les gens sur les forums en général rafa, tu sait pas pk il s'enflamme en vienne à te traiter de débile si t'es pas d'accord avc eux j'ai quitté mac4ever pour venir ici à cause de ça, les gens sont frustrés faut qu'il se décharge du coup ils viennent ici . Pauvre pays on peut même plus discuter! 
Sinon rafa je suis pas trop d'accord avec toi, ne pense pas qu'a toi quand tu dit que ça sert  rien, vu que tu dispose d'un iPad 3 ne t'occupe simplement pas de cette keynote 'est une offre de produit qui ne te concerne pas  Les gens qui n'ont pas 500 (voir 600) à mette dans un iPad prendront un iPad mini.


----------



## rafa74460 (26 Octobre 2012)

MacInMyTouch a dit:


> Non mais ça c'est les gens sur les forums en général rafa, tu sait pas pk il s'enflamme en vienne à te traiter de débile si t'es pas d'accord avc eux j'ai quitté mac4ever pour venir ici à cause de ça, les gens sont frustrés faut qu'il se décharge du coup ils viennent ici . Pauvre pays on peut même plus discuter!
> Sinon rafa je suis pas trop d'accord avec toi, ne pense pas qu'a toi quand tu dit que ça sert  rien, vu que tu dispose d'un iPad 3 ne t'occupe simplement pas de cette keynote 'est une offre de produit qui ne te concerne pas  Les gens qui n'ont pas 500 (voir 600) à mette dans un iPad prendront un iPad mini.



Merci macinmytouch! Non mais comprend que ça m'énerve les gens qui supporte pas les gens qui réagissent au quart de tour pour venir d'insulter limite, ils peuvent pas tout simplement te dire que ton avis n'est pas objectif ou que tu te méprend :hein: 
Sinon si la keynote m'a bien plus, hormis les iPad's les nouveau Mac's sont très sympa On doit changer les ordis de bureau dans mon entreprise en 2013, les nouveaux iMac me tentent bien!! Après faut convaincre le PDG d'investir dans 6 nouveau Mac à 1600/u ça c'est pas gagner


----------



## MacInMyTouch (26 Octobre 2012)

rafa74460 a dit:


> Donc la prochaine fois qu'il te prend l'envie d'écrire, écrit un livre tu servira plus à quelque chose.
> 
> Bonne journée



Tu l'a retourné n'empeche


----------



## rafa74460 (26 Octobre 2012)

MacInMyTouch a dit:


> Tu l'a retourné n'empeche



Je suis pas vraiment là pour ça à la base...ce genre de gaminerie à se titiller derrière un écran d'ordi à moins d'avoir 15-16 ans (c'est excusable), après je ne le connait pas non plus c'est peut-être son âge en fait 
Je lui présente mes excuses dans ce cas là


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2012)

Le problème, c'est que lorsque l'on lit ta diatribe Rafa74460, on ne peut que pensé que c'est écrit par un gamin en pleine puberté qui vient de perdre ses illusions en ne pouvais s'offrir le prochain jouet de ses rêves. 

La ou je ne comprends pas, c'est que tu dis que personne ? t'as insulté en te traitant d'Abruti et que tu étais bête ? Je ne vois pas ces insultes dans son analyse.

En gros, devant ton manque d'argument, tu retournes les commentaires comme étant une insulte envers toi. Si tu avais 15 ans, ce serait excusable, mais apparemment ce n'est pas le cas. Du coup, tu perds toute crédibilité.


----------



## MiTh (26 Octobre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que lorsque l'on lit ta diatribe Rafa74460, on ne peut que pensé que c'est écrit par un gamin en pleine puberté qui vient de perdre ses illusions en ne pouvais s'offrir le prochain jouet de ses rêves.
> 
> La ou je ne comprends pas, c'est que tu dis que personne ? t'as insulté en te traitant d'Abruti et que tu étais bête ? Je ne vois pas ces insultes dans son analyse.
> 
> En gros, devant ton manque d'argument, tu retournes les commentaires comme étant une insulte envers toi. Si tu avais 15 ans, ce serait excusable, mais apparemment ce n'est pas le cas. Du coup, tu perds toute crédibilité.



Tout est dit 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h43 ----------

Tu es tellement drôle que je vais continuer 



> Alors premierement merci de porter tant d'interet à mon commentaire vu  que tu la décortiquer comme un philosophe qui cherche à lire entre les  ligne et interprète sans réellement comprendre ce que dit l'auteur à  l'origine.


Jinterprète rien du tout, j'ai très bien compris ce que tu as voulu dire de A à Z. Mais tu m'excuseras mais être en colère pour un processeur différent (à une vache près) et un connecteur différent (C'est dire que pour le côté utilitaire l'Ipad reste donc inchangé) c'est vraiment puéril, et c'est une réaction de mouton, ni plus ni moins 




> Premierement je suis étonné du jugement que tu porte à mon  égard! Abruti? Bete? Etant directeur d'une entreprise (certes petite) je  le cotoie tout les jours le marketing, pas besoin d'aller chercher des  termes sur internet, les leçons d'une personne qui ne me connait pas ça  me fera toujours autant rire.


Là c'est toi qui interprète mal mes explications. Tu côtoies tous les jours le marketing ? J'ai un léger doute là dessus, une chose est sûr tu ne côtoies pas le Bescherelle tous les jours !
Et je n'ai pas besoin d'aller chercher des termes spécifiques sur internet pour prouver *l'obsolescence  *de tes arguments 
Mes études ne sont pas portées spécialement sur le marketing, mais avec un minimum de jugeote ainsi qu'une once d'intéressement au monde qui nous entoure, on peut facilement trouver le pourquoi du comment, et ainsi, ne pas pondre des sujets stériles.

Quant à ton statut de "Directeur d'entreprise", on pourrait presque en douter au vu de la qualité de ton écriture !




> Je ne porte de jugement à l'égard de  personne moi je n'émet qu'un simple avis, si il ne te convient pas je  t'invite à aller poser des commentaires ailleurs


Un avis c'est quoi ? J'aime, j'aime pas ! Avec des explications "Pourquoi j'aime" ou "pourquoi j'aime pas"

J'attends toujours tes arguments  (Arguments qui montrent un réel handicape de la version 3 par rapport à la version 4 de l'Ipad)



> De plus tu apprendra que je suis sous Mac depuis maintenant 16 ans et je  change de matériel assez rarement, hormis l'iPhone 5 et l'iPad 3 que  l'on m'a offert je ne disposait pas d'appareil tournant sur iOS donc  "avoir le dernier produit qui sort" personnellement j'en est rien à  foutre...


Donc pourquoi râles tu d'avoir l'Ipad 3 ? Hmmmm
Tu te contredis d'un message à l'autre c'est cool  



> Je suis simplement étonné de voir comment évolue cette  entreprise qui à la base misait tout sur une politique très élitiste, il  ne cherchait pas à conquérir des parts de marché comme ça, sans  chercher une quelconque innovation mais une simple évolution.


Dis toi que si Apple est encore là aujourd'hui, c'est grâce à la diversification de ses produits et aussi grâce à l'innovation (et non l'évolution comme tu peux le dire). Ce n'est pas qu'Apple ne cherchait pas à conquérir de nouvelles parts de marchés, c'est que la firme n'y parvenait pas. C'est seulement après la diversification de son offre de produit et son ouverture sur le grand public que l'entreprise à réussi à remonter. 

Il y a 15 ans l'entreprise était au bord de la faillite, et il y a un an Apple fut la première entreprise dans le multimédia à avoir une capitalisation boursière supérieur à 300 et quelques milliards de dollars et dépassant Exonn Mobil (industrie pétrolière)

Alors de quoi tu me parles ! Apple est un modèle de réussite pour tous les grands de ce monde.



> Donc la prochaine fois qu'il te prend l'envie d'écrire, écrit un livre tu servira plus à quelque chose.
> 
> Bonne journée


NON, la prochaine fois évite d'écrire des textes aussi inutile que puisse être des ailes à un tracteur :love:

Bref, à se demander si c'est pas un enfant de 15 ans qui est derrière ton écran 

_*Personne ? (Si j'ai été méchant, insultant, vexant, je m'en excuses d'avance, mais c'était tentant !)
*_


----------



## ergu (26 Octobre 2012)

Je sens poindre un passionant débat.
Ai-je le droit de vendre du pop-corn au badauds ?


----------



## MiTh (26 Octobre 2012)

> Non mais ça c'est les gens sur les forums en général rafa, tu sait pas  pk il s'enflamme en vienne à te traiter de débile si t'es pas d'accord  avc eux j'ai quitté mac4ever pour venir ici à cause de ça, les gens sont  frustrés faut qu'il se décharge du coup ils viennent ici .



C'est pas que nous sommes frustrés c'est juste que c'est gonflant de  voir des mecs venir se plaindre des produits Apple sur un forum dédié à  la pomme.
Surtout quand on voit le motif de la plainte 




> Pauvre pays on peut même plus discuter!



C'était pas un fil conducteur pour une discussion son sujet, à part être vénère de pas avoir un A6X et les nouveaux connecteurs, je vois pas en quoi ça pouvait lancer une réelle discussion ! On change pas le plomb en or tu devrais le savoir :love::love::love:


----------



## Romuald (26 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Je sens poindre un passionant débat.
> Ai-je le droit de vendre du pop-corn au badauds ?


popcorn3 ou popcorn4 ?

Passke si c'est le 4 c'est un squandal skuandal skendalle une honte


----------



## ergu (26 Octobre 2012)

Moi j'ai "Le nouveau pop-corn" - en deux pouces et 8 autres doigts pour la version solo et quatre pouces et 16 autres doigts pour la version duo.


----------



## Tox (26 Octobre 2012)

Me fous de gwen, me fous de Personne ?  et j'ai 15 ans si je veux 

Pour ma part, personnellement et rien que moi, je trouve que le modèle de la Pomme commence à être lourd.

Avec l'iPad, on avait un renouvellement relativement transparent qui permettait de prévoir un changement annuel d'appareil.

Si la Pomme commence à suivre le rythme effréné de ses concurrents, autant passer aux concurrents tant que la Pomme n'aura pas baissé ses prétentions financières. 

Bon, maintenant que c'est dit, reste plus qu'à vendre mon iPad 3 et attendre la volée de bois vert des donneurs de leçonS :rateau:


----------



## MiTh (26 Octobre 2012)

> @Personne ? Ton champ de distorsion de la réalité de défenseur (fan ?)  de la Pomme est tel que d'un mécontent de la politique d'Apple sur  l'iPad Retina, qui se sent un peu grugé, tu fais un pauvre type frustré,  victime de la mode, aigri, mal venu et jaloux. Tout ça pour défendre ta  marque. Tu n'as pas l'impression d'exagérer ?


 
J'apprécie certains produit d'Apple mais je ne suis pas fan. J'exagère en rien, Apple ou une autre marque j'aurai dit les même choses. Et je prends un grand plaisir à contre-argumenter les conneries de l'autre, c'est pas de la frustration !

Je vois pas en quoi je suis victime de la mode 



> Au  fait je vois que tu n'as pas encore l'iPhone 5 ? Il est temps de  compléter ta collection, sinon tu ne seras plus dans le coup.



N'inverse pas les rôles entre l'autre amoindri du cerveau et moi  Mon macbook pro à 3 ans et j'userai mon 4S jusqu'à sa fin de vie ! Donc je suis loin de suivre la mode et les envies à la con des fanboys ! mais je te remercie


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> Si la Pomme commence à suivre le rythme effréné de ses concurrents, autant passer aux concurrents tant que la Pomme n'aura pas baissé ses prétentions financières.



Moi, je me fiche bien de savoir quand sort le prochain produit. j'achète quand j'en ai besoin et entre une m...de en plastique qui sort tous les 6 mois et un bon produit qui répond à mes attentes et mes besoins qui sort aussi tous les 6 mois, je prends le second.

C'est là le souci, tu ne réagis en terme d'utilisation, mais en terme d'image.


----------



## MiTh (27 Octobre 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Je disais pas ça de toi, mais de Rafa74460 d'après ce que tu en juges.


 
Relis ton message alors


----------



## Tox (27 Octobre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, je me fiche bien de savoir quand sort le prochain produit. j'achète quand j'en ai besoin et entre une m...de en plastique qui sort tous les 6 mois et un bon produit qui répond à mes attentes et mes besoins qui sort aussi tous les 6 mois, je prends le second.
> 
> C'est là le souci, tu ne réagis en terme d'utilisation, mais en terme d'image.



Et c'est bien un souci pour le marché de l'occasion...

Dans mon cas, l'image dont tu parles concerne la vente d'occasion et non l'utilisation du produit. En agissant ainsi, Apple se tire une balle dans le pied avec les utilisateurs comme moi qui changent fréquemment de matériel tactile.

l'iPad 3 vient de subir une énorme décote puisque les revendeurs en ayant en stock ont déjà baissé son prix neuf de 10% à 20%.

En tant que vendeur d'occasion, Apple m'impose donc une décote très importante à ma charge.

A mon sens, si la Pomme agit de la sorte à l'avenir, autant prendre des produits moins chers que l'on pourra aisément vendre à petit prix.

PS : il est fort probable que les futurs acquéreurs de l'iPad mini premier du nom fassent les frais de cette nouvelle politique. Combien de temps ce modèle pourra-t-il rester NON Retina ?


----------



## drs (28 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Je sens poindre un passionant débat.
> Ai-je le droit de vendre du pop-corn au badauds ?



Apple prend 30% des ventes, et il faut payer 65% de taxes à l'état...

Mais en dehors de ça, oui, tu as le droit


----------

